# Could I send my dog away to be trained?



## aiwnjoo (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a staff x collie called Harley, he is 2 years old and generally potty trained unless left too long and well behaved when its just me and him. If I have friends round he is absolutely crazy and protective of me.

He does pull slightly on a lead and would run into a car happily and goes nuts when he sees other dogs/people as he just wants to sniff/lick them.

I attempted training before but I work a lot and did not have the time to continue training him so it wore off.

*I would like to know if there are any services where you can actually send your dog off on "holiday" for a month or so and be fully trained in every area then he would come back to me as a well trained dog for me to enjoy?*

I know some of you will comment that I should train him myself ideally and I know that but if you could answer the question I would be grateful.

Many thanks,


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

not that i am aware of, but there probably are if you google about

my question is would you really want your dog away with a stranger to be trained? you would never really know how they are trained, what methods or how they are kept when not being trained. 

why not get a personal trainer in for some one on one sessions with you and your dog? that way you know whats happening and can continue it at home, no matter how your dog is trained you will have to keep it up once you get him back.

also you could consider socilization classes to get him used to other dogs and people, after he has had some one on one training,


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

aiwnjoo said:


> I have a staff x collie called Harley, he is 2 years old and generally potty trained unless left too long and well behaved when its just me and him. If I have friends round he is absolutely crazy and protective of me.
> 
> He does pull slightly on a lead and would run into a car happily and goes nuts when he sees other dogs/people as he just wants to sniff/lick them.
> 
> ...


But if you can't keep up the training, it will wear off and he will return to what you have today. Sounds to me like he has all the symptons of a bored dog.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

There is - but why on earth would you? It's you that needs training just as much as, if not more than, the dog.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

it is possible although not neccersarily advisable. the kind of problem you describe is situation based so if the dog is taken out of that situation and trained it may be fine but then once it returns to you it will revert back to how it was , you said yourself the training wore off. the same would happen if the dog was sent away .


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes there are certainly plenty of trainers out there that will happily take your dog and train him for a month. The cost will be tremendous and he will be straight back to square one the minute you get him home.

The whole point of dog training classes, groups, one to ones, etc. is to teach the owners how to train their dogs.


----------



## aiwnjoo (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't have time to do one on one training, I work about 10 hours a day so it just won't work and is a waste of money, I do as much as I can and I know his behaviors are only my fault and the breed he is means he is not getting the exercise he needs or the interaction.

I think you might be wrong that Harley would just return to his old state if I did not upkeep the training, that's like saying you found a crufts winner at the RSPCA and when he got home he chewed the carpets...

If anyone knows of a service that might meet my needs, I would be grateful as a search on the net has not done much.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

What is your dog doing then? If you are out most of the time and can`t find to train him? How does he get walked? Or maybe you employ a dog sitter / walker / daycare service? 
If so, I apologise in advance for my next comment 
Maybe a dog left alone all day and not walked or trained would be better being rehomed?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Is Harley left home alone for the 10 hours a day you work? 

A dog can't be trained once and expect them to remember all that training for the rest of their life - it's an ongoing process. 

What ARE you going on about Crufts winners and the RSPCA?! A Crufts winner is just as likely to chew your carpets as any other dog!!  

If you have so little time for Harley that you can't even be bothered to spend time training him then prehaps you might like to find him a home with someone who DOES have the time to give a dog the care they need. An untrained dog isn't a happy one.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

aiwnjoo said:


> I don't have time to do one on one training, I work about 10 hours a day so it just won't work and is a waste of money, I do as much as I can and I know his behaviors are only my fault and the breed he is means he is not getting the exercise he needs or the interaction.
> 
> I think you might be wrong that Harley would just return to his old state if I did not upkeep the training, that's like saying you found a crufts winner at the RSPCA and when he got home he chewed the carpets...
> 
> If anyone knows of a service that might meet my needs, I would be grateful as a search on the net has not done much.


Hmm. Mine`s minestrone.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So who will train you, as it sounds as if you need training of how to be a good dog owner! 

As suggested, why don't you get a trainer in for some 1-2-1 sessions that way you can ask all the questions you want, they can give you specific advice, watch how you are with your dog & show your different techniques. How can you not have time for this? Alot of people work full time & manage


----------



## aiwnjoo (Nov 27, 2011)

I take Harley out before work, I am then at work 11am-7pm Mon-Fri, when I get home I take him out again.

While im at work he is on his own for those hours, quite happy playing with his toys and is not destructive in any way. Mostly just sits on the sofa and sleeps after tiring himself playing in the front room, I know this because I have recorded him once while I was at work.

I do play with him whilst at home and we cuddle on the settee and he loves it, but the fact is I work and a dog is fine on his own for that length of time in most cases so asking me to find him a new home is quite harsh and cruel to be honest.

I am trying to find a solution here, which is why I registered. I did not register to be advised to get rid of my dog who has been with me since birth...


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry but I am going to be blunt. There are lots of reputable people who could take your dog and train him to a very high level. It would cost a lot and would be a complete waste of money. You would have a dog that works very well for that particular trainer and it would solve none of your problems. If you want a well trained happy dog YOU must put lots of time and effort into it. There is no other way. If your dog is alone for 10 hours daily, I have to question whether you should have a dog at all. Lots of people do work full time and keep happy dogs, but these have all made a lot of effort to ensure their dog's needs are met. You need to start by reducing the amount of time your dog is left alone getting bored and into mischief. A daycare facility would be a good start. You really can't just have a dog as a weekend hobby.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So why not encorporate training in to your walks or play times? 

What about getting some one in at weekends or before you go to work for some training advice. There are lots of people who work full time (me included) & I take it as part of my responsibiltyu to train my dog by either attending classes, reading baooks or getting someone in for 1-2-1 sessions.


----------



## aiwnjoo (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are the problems I need addressing; 

1: Harley cannot be taken off a lead in a busy area, he is fine on an isolated field and comes right back to me.

2: If one other person is in my home or near to me he tries everything to be the center of attention and will spend hours if needed being silly.

Are these two problems actually that bad or am I just over paranoid? Dogs should not really be off a lead in a public area no matter how well trained, also is he just being protective when other people are around and how could I fix this?

I tried one to one training before, spent £300 and continued the training when the trainer was not there for about 3 months and he did not improve really.

We are getting somewhere now I think.

EDIT: Could some of these issues be because I let him sleep in bed with me? Meaning when im there he is always with me, so when other people come round he still has to be near me. Im moving to a new home in a month and would like as much advice as possible to start a clean slate with him.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

aiwnjoo said:


> I take Harley out before work, I am then at work 11am-7pm Mon-Fri, when I get home I take him out again.
> 
> While im at work he is on his own for those hours, quite happy playing with his toys and is not destructive in any way. Mostly just sits on the sofa and sleeps after tiring himself playing in the front room, I know this because I have recorded him once while I was at work.
> 
> ...


lots of people work full time, and have fully trained dogs...having a dog means sacrafice you get a dog, you train a dog, we all have struggled when it comes to training and getting a proffesional to _help_ is a great idea, but not just passing your dog off to someone for a month to do all the work for you, and if you are not willing to continue it it would simply be a waste of time, training a dog imo is something on going for its full life time.

im sure you could fit a persoanal one to one session in at least once a week and then when you get in from work and before you go to work you could do some training with your dog.
once you know how to do it its just about being persistant.

i have a dog who pulls on the lead, i found a harness has helped me with some more control but i still have to train her, do i get fed up. yes. is it embarrising having to stop every few seconds on our walks. yes. but do i do it, and continue to do it. yes and we are getting there slowly but surely, when she finally learns to walk nicely i will feel super proud of myself and her, training your dog may seem like a chore but it is also extremly rewarding when they start to get it right :biggrin:

also are you working monday to friday? if so then you have the full weekend to do training, classes, all sorts.

i know people have said you should re home because you are out so many hours a day but i disagree if you give you dog plenty of excersize, play and attention when you are home i dont see it being a problem, especially if he is not distructive when you are out. people do have to work, its a fact of life.

but it is important you just make the time to train your dog, you will find it just as rewarding and fun is him in the end :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Training is ongoing. If you do not have the time to train the dog and do not have the time to work with him on keeping him up to scratch on the behaviours he knows then his training will slide. 

I started working 12 hour shifts not long after getting Rupert. I managed to get some training in every single day despite being out of the house for 13 hours. IMO if you don't have time to do training then you don't have time to own a dog. Sorry.


----------



## aiwnjoo (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for that, I will start the training again then but choose a female this time as the last guy was an absolute moron tbh and wrapped a lead round his stomach to stop the pulling which I never appreciated...

Thanks very much.


----------



## aiwnjoo (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Training is ongoing. If you do not have the time to train the dog and do not have the time to work with him on keeping him up to scratch on the behaviours he knows then his training will slide.
> 
> I started working 12 hour shifts not long after getting Rupert. I managed to get some training in every single day despite being out of the house for 13 hours. IMO if you don't have time to do training then you don't have time to own a dog. Sorry.


12 hour shifts with a dog on his own, if that was your case that is just crual so I don't really want your opinion in that case.


----------



## aiwnjoo (Nov 27, 2011)

Thread solved now, thanks everyone for posting especially "redroses2106" I will be starting one-2-one training again when I move into my new home and keep Harley from sleeping in my room and see where we go, if I let him down again then yes i'll probably find him a home where more time is available for him.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

There has been some very good advice here. The thing all the replies have in common is that it is you who should train the dog. The 2 issues you have described are not horrendous and can be fixed with some help and guidance. I don't allow my dog on the furniture, but that's my choice. I don't think letting your dog sleep on your bed would cause or compound and problem behaviour. If you are happy with that, then carry on. I hope you find the right trainer for you. As you showed in your last post, if you are not happy with what a particular trainer does, show 'em the door. If you let us know what area you are we may be able to recommend someone.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

aiwnjoo said:


> Thanks for that, I will start the training again then but choose a female this time as the last guy was an absolute moron tbh and wrapped a lead round his stomach to stop the pulling which I never appreciated...
> 
> Thanks very much.


It will be a case of going back to basics. Don't feel guilty that you have to go out to work. dogs sleep for aprrox 17 hours a day but need stimulation when they are awake. they also need to interact with their own species and other humans. tis is not training but socialisation. Get the dog under control and the interactions will tak ecare of themselves.


----------



## aiwnjoo (Nov 27, 2011)

I live in Burnley, BB11 area code. I feel I would learn better via a female trainer, also my new home is right next to a park so I don't need any extra effort to simply walk there which is better than just a piece of grass somewhere and there are more dogs there so their behavior may rub off on him.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

aiwnjoo said:


> 12 hour shifts with a dog on his own, if that was your case that is just crual so I don't really want your opinion in that case.


I'm sure you get lots of exercise jumping to conclusions. Rupert was on his own for a maximum of 5 hours. The person home with him wasn't prepared to train him though so that was my responsibility after coming home from those 12 hour shifts.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

aiwnjoo said:


> I have a staff x collie called Harley, he is 2 years old and generally potty trained unless left too long and well behaved when its just me and him. If I have friends round he is absolutely crazy and protective of me.
> 
> He does pull slightly on a lead and would run into a car happily and goes nuts when he sees other dogs/people as he just wants to sniff/lick them.
> 
> ...


Ok, in answer to your original question go here

Alpha Dog Training School - Home

Ignore the Alpha reference, as he is very good and does not do pack leader stuff. In fact it is a very silly name for the type of training he does. He is, however, in Herts.

You wanted to know if there were places you could send your dog to be trained, and Steve is the best. However, as has been said by many, you need to keep it up. He will teach you what he has done to get the results, but it is no good thinking it will stick; it won't. It will also be very expensive.



aiwnjoo said:


> I don't have time to do one on one training, I work about 10 hours a day so it just won't work and is a waste of money, I do as much as I can and I know his behaviors are only my fault and the breed he is means he is not getting the exercise he needs or the interaction.
> 
> I think you might be wrong that Harley would just return to his old state if I did not upkeep the training, *that's like saying you found a crufts winner at the RSPCA and when he got home he chewed the carpets...*
> If anyone knows of a service that might meet my needs, I would be grateful as a search on the net has not done much.


I am afraid I do not see the analogy. Show dogs of that calibre are quite likely to chew the carpets if they get bored, as they are not normally kept in a home environment. I am not saying none of them, before anyone shouts, but they are not really trained for every day life.

I have just recently acquired a Crufts winner, three years old, and I am quite sure she would find something to chew if left alone all day without the company of my other dog.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

aiwnjoo said:


> I have a staff x collie called Harley, he is 2 years old and generally potty trained unless left too long and well behaved when its just me and him. If I have friends round he is absolutely crazy and protective of me.
> 
> He does pull slightly on a lead and would run into a car happily and goes nuts when he sees other dogs/people as he just wants to sniff/lick them.
> 
> ...


Haven't read all the other answers but I know Lynne from Dog Borstal does weekends were you can go and do intensive training - think it's about £500

Lynne Davies Dog Training - Dog Borstal


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

aiwnjoo said:


> Here are the problems I need addressing;
> 
> 1: Harley cannot be taken off a lead in a busy area, he is fine on an isolated field and comes right back to me.
> 
> ...


Definitely not! I wish my dogs could sleep with me, but they don't do stairs. Whether you let him sleep with you is irrelevant really, if that is what makes you both happy. You have recorded him during the day and know he doesn't have separation anxiety, so stopping him from sleeping with you would, in my opinion, make him less secure.

To be perfectly honest, I don't see your problems as problems at all. What sort of busy area are you talking about? If you mean a shopping place or such like, he shouldn't be off lead anyway. Beside the road it is illegal and dangerous.

As to your other problem, he could be protecting you, or he could be seeking the attention that visitors are giving to you, not him. Either way, I would encourage your visitors to give him a treat or two when they come in, then ignore him till he wants to talk to them.

If I were in your position, to be honest, I would spend my money on daycare or a dog walker, so he is not alone all those hours. I know he seems happy with it, but I think it would help him to share your attention. If you are the only one he normally interacts with, then naturally he is going to get protective and attention seeking.



aiwnjoo said:


> Thanks for that, I will start the training again then but choose a female this time as the last guy was an absolute moron tbh and wrapped a lead round his stomach to stop the pulling which I never appreciated...
> 
> Thanks very much.


If you don't like what they are doing, show them the door. Unfortunately too many people are out there calling themselves behaviourists and trainers without any idea of what they are doing, and you are assuming they do. If anyone did that to my dogs, they would have the lead round their neck before they got any further.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

To the OP, thanks (not) for the negative rep. I was neither rude nor cruel. I have tried to help you with sensible advice. I'm out of here now. Bit fed up with all the people who like to give negative rep when they disagree with advice given.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> To the OP, thanks (not) for the negative rep. I was neither rude nor cruel. I have tried to help you with sensible advice. I'm out of here now. Bit fed up with all the people who like to give negative rep when they disagree with advice given.


Really? I can't believe that, actually. I have never given anyone a red dot, except someone who did it to me first. Don't be put off, please.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

> To the OP, thanks (not) for the negative rep. I was neither rude nor cruel. I have tried to help you with sensible advice. I'm out of here now. Bit fed up with all the people who like to give negative rep when they disagree with advice given.


Don't worry, I got negative rep along with the comment that I'm a cruel and abusive person that should look in the mirror first.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

No I just mean I'm out of this thread. I'm not going to bother trying to help this person any more.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Don't worry, I got negative rep along with the comment that I'm a cruel and abusive person that should look in the mirror first.


Well I just gave you a positive one to make up for it.:biggrin:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Don't worry, I got negative rep along with the comment that I'm a cruel and abusive person that should look in the mirror first.


Me too!! Just not the mirror bit though


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Me too!! Just not the mirror bit though


Green blob for you too then :biggrin:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> Green blob for you too then :biggrin:


Thank you .... & one for you!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

How ridiculous. You don't go round giving red blobs because you don't like the advice given. People should be grateful others are prepared to give up their time to answer. Good grief! I expect I shall get one now too.

I know that there are places where you can send your dog to be trained, but from what the OP has said, the problem is with the dog's attachment to her personally, so how is that ever going to work anyway?

I don't think this dog needs any training, I think he/she just needs someone else to interact with.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

At the risk of getting a red blob myself , this dog sounds bored to tears & in need of some guidance 
To get a dog who does what he/she is told takes effort on the owners part , if you own a dog then make time for the dog , after all to that animal you are their world

Instead of spending hundreds of pounds sending the dog away , invest in a dog walker who will spend time with your dog every day

By the way , my dogs all sleep in the bedroom with me (only Gypsy sleeps on the bed though , she's my furry neck warmer ) and I have no trouble with them doing as they are told etc so enjoy all the cuddles you can get from your furfriend


----------

